# Commuter Rail on the Rockwall Canyon



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

This July, the RCRR has begun commuter rail service with using newer MBTA (Massachusetts's Bay Transit Authority) and old-stlye Boston & Maine equipment. 


































The F40PH is a Kirkville 3D Locomotive. I did the finish work, detailing and paint. Although the F40PH does have power trucks, I've decided to install the battery and RC in one of the coaches. This allows me to use other locomotives to pull the train and it makes it easier to provide power for rear lights and marker. 

The RDCs are non-powered coaches, much like their MBTA prototypes which were inherited from the B&M. The MBTA used the RDCs as coaches into the 1980s. My cars have sprung side frames and PIKO ball bearing wheels to reduce drag.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The commuter trains are automated using RailBoss4 Plus RC systems. Both trains are battery powered and use magnets to trigger station stops. The following videos show operation of two trains. You may want to use the HD quality for the first video since I've exceeded the zoom capability of my phone to capture the whole layout.

MBTA 1011 and CNR (Rockwall Canyon) 1789 run the commuter trains. 





PRR FA1 leads MBTA train, while CNR FA1 leads the B&M train.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos. You have a nice looking layout in the woods. Pete


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one very nice looking train... Well done, very well done...


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Pete, I like to be able to show the whole layout sometimes. The run-by shots only tell part of the story. 

Thanks Stan, It means a lot to me to see you give my work such praise.


----------

